# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Creating topography map

## mr_john

Hello, i'm making a map for my fantasy setting and still don't know how to make a topography map like this for example:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...c_crop.svg.png

How they've done these realistic "satellite map" style? I've seen a couple of tutorials, but there was not actually what i want.

----------


## Redrobes

You can download DEM - thats Digital Elevation - models of real world areas by going to many places such as nasa or similar. Theres links around. If you want to get hold of height map data for a fictional world then you usually have to create it. You can either start to build that or create a world that is more random but somewhat realistic. Programs for that may include Fractal Terrains or Wilbur. Loads of tuts on them as well.

But have a search for DEM, HeightMap, SRTM as a few keywords.

If that doesnt cover what you need specifically then maybe post more about what your looking for.

----------


## johnvanvliet

do you have a place map and land map ?
if so a Height map can be created 

i posted a basic way for one type 
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=36499

but depending on what you have ???? 


i normally START with a height map and than go from there 

this is easier than doing things backwards 

As for the image of the Earth you posted , that was created using  GIS software  ,and using likely the SRTM ( Shuttle Radar Topography Mission ) data .
the height information was then colored

----------


## mr_john

> do you have a place map and land map ?
> if so a Height map can be created 
> 
> but depending on what you have ????


I have only contours and another stuff, like cities, kingdoms, etc. All i've made in inkscape.




> i posted a basic way for one type 
> https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=36499
> 
> i normally START with a height map and than go from there 
> 
> this is easier than doing things backwards


I've read yours tutorial, but i've not understand all of it. Like what is the masks? Layers with only rivers/mountains/flat? 





> As for the image of the Earth you posted , that was created using  GIS software  ,and using likely the SRTM ( Shuttle Radar Topography Mission ) data .
> the height information was then colored


So, its only way to make this is use special programs?

----------


## mr_john

> do you have a place map and land map ?
> if so a Height map can be created 
> 
> i posted a basic way for one type 
> https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=36499
> 
> but depending on what you have ???? 
> 
> 
> ...


I have only map with contours and stuff like cities and kingdom made in inkscape. I've tried to use fractal terrains, but it so complicated. I can't load my map and draw over it, i cant even save the generated world in png/jpeg cause program saves map only in 128*128 even i changing resolution on 1000*1000 for example. So i don't understand how to work in it.

I've read your tutorial. What you mean by mask? It's just layers with only rivers/mountains?

----------


## johnvanvliet

if you have some contour lines then you can fill them in with a grey scale 
like from this post
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...100#post300100

in the second image on post 7 i used the existing tones from the first post 
  

then used Wilbur

----------


## waldronate

> I've tried to use fractal terrains, but it so complicated. I can't load my map and draw over it, i cant even save the generated world in png/jpeg cause program saves map only in 128*128 even i changing resolution on 1000*1000 for example. So i don't understand how to work in it.


The Fractal Terrains demo is limited to 128x128 resolution for outputs. The full (paid) version does not have that limit.

----------


## Pixie

If you have a general idea of how you want your land and if you have access to a computer with photoshop, then this tutorial I wrote a while back could be useful:
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=31618

I've recently worked on some stuff that took maps like the one you mention as style references. I was proud of them and shared them on the finished maps section here at the guild - have a look and if you're interested, I can explain the process or parts of it.

----------


## mr_john

Thanks to all, i've found more easiest way and composed a map with screens from google maps and then mixed it with cloud layer, like in one video on youtube. Not looks like real satellite map, but close.

----------

